# Fight recap of Fedor/Lindland



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Lindland, weighing 212-lbs. enters the ring looking relaxed. Fedor follows looking calm as ever. Russian President Vladimir Putin is sitting ringside with Jean-Claude Van Damme. Lindland clinches with Fedor. Fedor turns him around. Lindland is fighting for a takedown. Fedor takes Lindland down and quickly mounts him. Fedor spins for a leg lock but Lindland has none of it. Fedor now working from Lindland's open-guard. Fedor passes to half-guard. Fedor mounts again. Lindland gives up his back. Emelianenko attacks Lindland's arm but he esacpes. Fedor tries again and forces a tap with an armbar early in the first round. The official time is 2:58. Can you say OWNED!!!


----------



## vader86 (Oct 15, 2006)

fedor shows again why he is the best


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thats why Fedor is god my friends.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Im glad he won in dominating fashion and I like a good Fedor armbar but I miss seeing him pound peoples faces into oblivion.


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

Was there ever any doubt about this?

Fedor is simply the best fighter in the world. Period. If you think overwise, you're kidding yourself.

I just don't bother including him in my favourite fighters. I don't really know why. Almost seems redundant. Does anyone not like Fedor?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Im glad he won in dominating fashion and I like a good Fedor armbar but I miss seeing him pound peoples faces into oblivion.


I know, I wanted to see him knock Lindland's lights out.


----------



## Balls in Face (Jan 27, 2007)

When Will This Video Be Online??!??!!?!


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Fedor tries again and forces a tap with an armbar early in the first round. The official time is 2:58. Can you say OWNED!!!


Haven't got to see the fight yet, thanks for the recap.


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

Fedor is unbelievable, im so glad he just destroyed lindland.


----------



## Ghizman (Oct 2, 2006)

oh come one jdun11??? worse fight recap ever. You forgot the two of the most important parts of the fight. Before the clinch Lindland connected with a left and cut Fedor, but not very badly above his eye. It was a solid punch. And second, while they were in the clinch Matt had Fedor going down and Fedor kinda grabbed the ropes. He didnt actually wraps his hand or arm around them, but he kinda of pinched the top rope between his arm and body. He let go, and then grabbed again...Then when Matt re-positioned himself, Fedor tripped him. Fedor would've been on his back with Lindland on top. Now with all that saying Fedor still won and would've have probably had the same outcome. okay i'll admit, it WOULD have had the same outcome. Lindland was just too outmatched. But I would've like to see the fight play out without the rope grabbing. And by all means I didn't think Lindland was gonna sub him if he got top position (Big Nog couldnt) and I didn't see him pounding out Fedor either. It would've been interesting to see what a Silver medalist wrestler could do to Fedor in the dominant position. Probably nothing, but I think he couldv'e stayed on top for atleast 30 seconds to a 1:00 before Fedor sweeped or what not. Lindland's game is holding people down. I just wanna see Fedor put in different positions and predicaments. He couldv'e fought and won without the rope grabbing.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Mark Coleman had top position, and he is also a great wrestler and a stronger guy than Matt. Fedor just takes an arm, its what he does, its what he's known for. 
If Fedor could not be able to take an arm, he wouldnt be on the bottom for long, he has the ability to reverse anyone, any time. Did you see how easily he passed Lindland's guard? That shows that no wrestler has the ability to mess with this dude.

Rope Grabbing: Instinctive, and he didnt actually grab them, like you said, he merely leaned on them. When you try to balance your body, its very natural to stick your hand out like that. They just happened to be close to the ropes.


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

True its not good to grab the ropes bit it happens and there aint nothing u can do about it. Also dont forget randelman , another great wrestler who is also much stronger then matt, was ontop of fedor after slamming him on his neck. Either way Fedor cant be held down or stopped.


----------



## mosesquack369 (Apr 15, 2007)

Was there ever any doubt about this?

Fedor is simply the best fighter in the world. Period. If you think overwise, you're kidding yourself.

I just don't bother including him in my favourite fighters. I don't really know why. Almost seems redundant. Does anyone not like Fedor?
__________________
-Chris

The Ever-Popular Top 5 Fighters List
Dan Henderson
GSP
Matt Hughes
Cro Cop
Hermes Franca 
Well put... anyone's top 5 list is just simply a list of potential runners up to fedor in the greatest show on earth "MMA," if anyone tells you otherwise it's more than likley because they were smoking crack


----------

